# Super Awesometacular Vacation Pics



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, I'm back from another vacation, and just like the last time, I figure I'd show a few shots from the trip! Keep in mind this was not a vacation planned around photography exclusively, so I was just taking some shots as I went along....Nevertheless, this isn't your uncle bobs vacation slideshow either   I used some state of the art film simulation software for the black and white pictures, so if your wondering why they look like film, its because its an exact replica of it....I believe only Kodak TMAX 3200 was used for simulation....

1.



2.



3.



4.



5.



6.



7.



8.



9. Benjamin Franklin bird disapproves of your actions...lol!


10. Found the texture in this one interesting...


11. Helllooooo down thereeee! I can touch my toess to my noseee!


12.


13. I had to take this bridge...



14. To get to here...



That is all, kthxbye!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow... What lens do you normally travel with?


----------



## CalmSeasQuest (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

Great pics. What camera, lens and settings did you use particularly for #5?

And, where did you go on vacation?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Gorgeous shots, well framed and selected


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow. I love the peacock!

Did you use a tripod to take all of these or were they taken on the fly? And if you don't mind explaining to a novice- how do you get away with the focal point not being at a 1/3 point?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Omg


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Stunning shots! Where did you go?


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

As a side note, the image I like best is #2. On top of it being a great image, it speaks volumes about Nikon's 70-200 2.8 VRII, because the picture is a 80% crop of the original, and it was taken at f/2.8. Talk about lens performance!



acitydweller said:


> Wow... What lens do you normally travel with?


Thanks! I had my Nikon 24-70 f/2.8, Nikon 70-200 f/2.8 VRII (plus 1.4x teleconverter for some), and 50mm 1.4G with me for the trip....



CalmSeasQuest said:


> Beautiful!!


Thanks!



etane said:


> Great pics. What camera, lens and settings did you use particularly for #5?
> 
> And, where did you go on vacation?


Thanks! I traveled light with my D700, 24-70,70-200 VRII, and 50 1.4G. The settings for #5 were 24mm, f/11, 1/500th shutter speed and ISO 200.



2in10 said:


> Gorgeous shots, well framed and selected


Thanks! Nice to hear positive feedback from everyone!



Fishly said:


> Wow. I love the peacock!
> 
> Did you use a tripod to take all of these or were they taken on the fly? And if you don't mind explaining to a novice- how do you get away with the focal point not being at a 1/3 point?


Thanks, I like that picture as well. The peacock was rather pissed off though, hence the display...

No tripod at all, I don't even own one. All of them were handheld. You really don't need a tripod until you _need_ one, and until you have enough experience to recognize when you really need one, you don't need it (confused yet?)

What do you mean by 1/3 focal point? Are you talking about breaking the rule of thirds but still creating great images? If so, it comes with experience. The rule of thirds is a great thing, and I definitely recommend following it if you're starting out, but eventually you recognize when a slight shift is beneficial to the image. 

Rules like that are great as a guideline, but rules are meant to be broken. Besides, everything would start to look the same if people didn't tastefully break the rule. You have to know enough to know when the rule should be broken (Now you should be really confused, lol)



Chrisinator said:


> Omg


Haha, thanks 



jart said:


> Nice!


Thanks to you too!



mcqueenesq said:


> Stunning shots! Where did you go?


Thanks! I went to the exotic far away land of.....North Carolina, lol!


----------

